# Been down bad



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Been laid up a month. Work injury. Got hit with overhaul ball from a 40ton crane. Dropped about 40' and hit me in back while I was in a man lift approximately 18' in the air.

Broke 5 vertebrae bunch of ribs right ankle in multiple spots and shattered my left foot. Had lacerations to out side of my right lung and lower love collapsed.

Lucky to be alive, got my left foot rebuilt with plates and screws. 2 rods in my back and a hand full of screws.

Accident happened Feb 5th about 20 min into my work day. Came home this past Tuesday spent a week in ICU and 13 days in rehab/ nursing home doing 3 hours a day of physical and occupational therapy. Worked my butt off and got to come home. Long road ahead of me but it looks like I'll recover pretty good. Still can't put any weight on left foot for a few more weeks. Luckily I can walk on my right foot even with the ankle fractures. So between a wheelchair and walker I get around pretty good with a walking boot. Have to wear a turtle shell brace around my mid section for probably 3 more months.

Back surgeon said less than 1/4" from hitting my spinal cord, would have been paralyzed from waste down . And the ball missed my head by inches which would have killed me.

Be careful wishing for a day off work!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

WHOA man DHower...I am very sorry to hear all that!
Are you needing anything?
Will surely be praying for a complete, speedy recovery.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

So sorry DHower. I have enjoyed many of your posts and hope you heal as well and soon as possible.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Hate to hear about your accident. Sounds like a long road ahead. I wish you a speedy recovery and a lot of luck in the future.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Plain bad luck, bro, i wish you the best. Positive attiude will help you much.
Sorry for your misfortune, hope ya heal up quick.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hope you recover fully and get back to yourself. I won't be wishing for a day off any longer.


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

DHower08 said:


> Been laid up a month. Work injury. Got hit with overhaul ball from a 40ton crane. Dropped about 40' and hit me in back while I was in a man lift approximately 18' in the air.
> 
> Broke 5 vertebrae bunch of ribs right ankle in multiple spots and shattered my left foot. Had lacerations to out side of my right lung and lower love collapsed.
> 
> ...


DHower08 sorry to hear about your accident. Will include you in my prayers. I always enjoyed reading your post. Keep us updated on how things are going. If you need anything I would certainly try to help.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Tough break but glad to hear you recover pretty good.
Good luck in a speedy recovery but don't push it too much. It's going to take a while for everything to heal.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow, glad to hear you're on the mend. Doctors can do some incredible things these days. Good you have some of OGF's posts to bring a smile to your face.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks guys. There was days in PT they were telling me to take it easy. I'm not one to stay down so hopefully I keep recovering good and don't miss to much fishing time. I did manage to shoot my bow a few times the other day


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

don,t know your location, but I,d drive aways to sit you in my boat ,for a fishing trip, just to get you out a bit ,


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Sorry to hear DHower08 about your accident and when I came down and bought the blown up merc. 9.9 from what I remember you are about my daughters age 30ish . You have your youth and a good attitude and friends on here im sure you have never met face to face praying for a speedy recovery that helps . By the way march 16th is the Baltic fishing show and think about if you would want to go I would gladly swing by and pick you up . Take care and keep your chin up !


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Man, that sounds like a ton of pain right there!!! Glad you are on the road to recovery! I hope you get a ton of money from the insurance company for your pain and suffering! I'm willing to take you out on my boat as well. I like to hit the portage lakes for crappie and redears. Not sure that my boat would be very comfortable for you though.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

0utwest said:


> Sorry to hear DHower08 about your accident and when I came down and bought the blown up merc. 9.9 from what I remember you are about my daughters age 30ish . You have your youth and a good attitude and friends on here im sure you have never met face to face praying for a speedy recovery that helps . By the way march 16th is the Baltic fishing show and think about if you would want to go I would gladly swing by and pick you up . Take care and keep your chin up !


I may take you up on that and yes I'm 28 will be 29 in May 

And b dawg I live in Perry twp I'd be down for fishing together either my boat or yours. I'm hoping by may my balance and back are good enough to be out on my boat by myself but I'm not gonna push that if I'm not ready, waters no joke! 

Believe it or not guys the ribs have been the worst. But I have never ever in my life experienced pain like I did that day and wish it on no one not even my worst enemy!! 

I also stayed awake and coherent the entire time .the paramedics we're giving me crap in the ambulance I was trying to call my buddy to let him know I might not make it ice fishing that day after work


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Bounty Hunter I'm in Perry near canton. I think worst part once I'm back on both feet will be just getting in and out of a boat


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

Praying for you had work accident myself self when I was 30 .you attitude will take you a long way. Hang in. Good luck


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks Russel and I agree. The day of my back surgery Feb 8th I was trying to get up out of bed once I woke back up and barely made it to a sitting position with assistance. Within two days I was walking a few steps with help. A week and half later the nurses were getting upset because I was refusing help unless I absolutely needed it. 

I refuse to lay in bed and feel sorry for myself


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

You have a great attitude! Keep it up. Scary how close you came to pushing up daisys. Prayers for a complete and speedy recovery.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh wow Dan, so so sorry to be reading this. We just never know and none of us are promised tomorrow. Praise God you are alive!!

Please know we are praying for your miraculous recovery!!!

Ribs are the worst for sure!!! 

You know there's always an open seat for you my friend!!
Let me know if you need anything or just to talk.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks Terry we will get out I'll show you some of them spots I told you about

And snake charmer you ain't kidding man. I should be at least stuck in a chair for ever got pretty damn lucky


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

When had back fused together I remember the first day they got me up was all I could do then started walking the hall. The people in the rooms at hospital would cheer me on. I’ll never forget that don’t know any of them but they were a godsend


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Russell I agree. If it wasn't for everyone that was there for me I may have had a different attitude. Even the nurses would get excited for you which helps your morale. 

Scariest part was when they verified and told me my back was broken. Hard to respond to that not knowing what was to come next. Took all I had to ask if I was going to be paralyzed. 

My dad told me I'm the luckiest unlucky person ever haha. I don't count on luck much but this time that's the only explanation. I went from never breaking a bone other than nose toes and fingers to somewhere in the 30 broken bone range


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

If I head up to Berlin Lake, I'll PM and maybe you will be well enough to fish... Probably June or May. Depends if the campground will be open.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Wow that's some scary stuff. Sounds like you really took a beating. Can't imagine that pain or horror from that experience. Prayers and good vibes your way. Glad to hear you are recovering well. You'll be fishing in no time. Let that be your motivation! 

Keep working hard on your physical therapy and do all the stretches/assignments they give you. Can't stress that enough.


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

Keep us updated I want to cheer you on in good times and listen in the bad the fusion was 24 years ago 2011 had both hip replacements 2017 had both knees they were easy compared to the back. But what kept me motivated was fishing on YouTube Scott Martian was entertaining and informative so good luck brother remember fish are waiting and god is good


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Yup if it wasn't for fishing and hunting vids I'd be even more bored than I am . And my 7 y.o keeps me busy!


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Sounds like you have the right additude, stay positive! Look up Dr Joe Dispenza. Might inspire you to apply some of his principals in your healing. The Utube testimonials of people that follow his principals are mind blowing.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Sorry to hear of your accident. 
Wish you the best in your recovery and you seem to have a strong attitude and mentally tough which will help pull you through this tough time. 
Keep that attitude when it comes time to settle too!! That might be the trying time of all this. You’ll be healed and better before that day comes. 
Keep us updated on your recovery and I’ll keep you in our prayers.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> Thanks guys. There was days in PT they were telling me to take it easy. I'm not one to stay down so hopefully I keep recovering good and don't miss to much fishing time. I did manage to shoot my bow a few times the other day


You way to young for this issue


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Fight hard do what they say.....you'll be fine.....Tom


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

ST I agree I am wayy to young to have a back and foot full of steel and what not but better me than someone else. It's hard to say how someone else would have ended up possibly better likely worse. 

If anything I hope what happened to me will prevent this from happening to someone else .I'll keep fighting harder than the therapists expect and return to work as soon as I'm healed and able bodied again


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> ST I agree I am wayy to young to have a back and foot full of steel and what not but better me than someone else. It's hard to say how someone else would have ended up possibly better likely worse.
> 
> If anything I hope what happened to me will prevent this from happening to someone else .I'll keep fighting harder than the therapists expect and return to work as soon as I'm healed and able bodied again


Good man


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I remember just a few days after I went into the hospital I helped my son finish his Valentine's day box for his party that was the same day as my back surgery on the 8th. 

P.S it's hard to parent from the ICU


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

In other news I did get discharged of O.T and only have P.T scheduled for the time being. The occupational therapist came to the house today and seen how I was getting around and wrote it off!


----------



## bassfishinfool (Jun 26, 2004)

I fish Portage Lakes often. Your welcome to tag along.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I'll gladly hop out with you. My boat or yours soon as I'm able to safely balance on the water


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh man, sorry to read of this. Thoughts and prayers for continued healing and recovery. Get well and take care of yourself.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Update: 
Visit with the foot surgeon today right ankles looking good mostly healed left foot healing good as well but 4 more weeks in a cast instead of two. That will put me at 8 weeks total which is spot on with the original estimate of 8-12 weeks 

So other than having my hopes up hoping I only had two weeks left in the cast, the feet are looking like they're going to heal up fine. Range of motion will still be a concern though


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck in your recovery . Glad it wasn't worse as you described it possibly could have been .


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Carpn said:


> Good luck in your recovery . Glad it wasn't worse as you described it possibly could have been .


When I met with the mining inspectors they said that there was a very similar accident last year almost exact same thing and the guy died . I missed death by inches. I'm on something like life #11 I think and I'm only 28. Better start watching out!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

It can be a matter of inches . I was standing next to a guy who got hit by a truck in reverse when the drivers 's foot slipped off the brake onto the accelerator . The truck had a lift gate in the down position . Luckily a railing on a set of stairs leading up to a metal deck deflected the gate up enough that he was pinned and badly hurt but not killed . It's a sobering experience to lay on the ground next to a severely injured co-worker talking to them to try and keep them from going into shock waiting to hear the sirens from EMS .


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Carpn I believe it. It's scary when you got your guys at work cradling you under your arms to keep you from moving out of current position and holding your head and neck so they don't move either. 

The fire station the EMS came from is like a mile or so from our mine site. We could hear the sirens when they pulled out. I was told it took 4 minutes from phone call to 911 to them reaching me. It felt like 4 hours hearing the sirens but never seeing them !


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

You certainly beat some tough odds in your accident to still be alive and on your feet!
It sounds like your Guardian angel was working hard that day! I'm sure your grateful for God just allowing you to still be on the high side of the grass at this point.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Oh my! What a lucky man you are. I’m hoping for nothing but the best for you during rehab. Good luck!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Tell you guys what. Looking up the injuries I've got and the procedures for my surgeries.. some scary sheeet


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

DHower08 said:


> Tell you guys what. Looking up the injuries I've got and the procedures for my surgeries.. some scary sheeet


I know we all want to know exactly what's going on when something happens but can tell you from experience that sometimes it's best not to get into all that. Will scare ya to death sometimes.
One thing for sure...though you may not feel like it...you are one lucky fella for sure. 
Will continue prayer for as best a recovery as possible for you as well as continued strength and positive outlook as you're on the mend.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Reading your recount of how this accident happened is very sobering. It sucks that you got some pretty significant extremity injuries but we're all relieved that you didn't have any head or serious internal injuries. Your age will definitely help in your recovery & it's awesome to see the positive mental attitude you've taken during the healing phase. Stay strong...there are a bunch of members on OGF pulling for you. Mike


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> When I met with the mining inspectors they said that there was a very similar accident last year almost exact same thing and the guy died . I missed death by inches. I'm on something like life #11 I think and I'm only 28. Better start watching out!


Sorry to read about your near death accident. Hope recovery is going well so you can get back to work and back on the water.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks guys, made it out to the garage today. Been organizing tackle and drinking beer


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

Don’t look. Injury’s up on internet most people just want to complain you are in a good place stay there most people want sympathy you want to get better hang in there


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

DHower08 said:


> Thanks guys, made it out to the garage today. Been organizing tackle and drinking beer


How you taking wearing the back brace? Do you have to sleep with it on?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Russel your right I don't expect or want sympathy from anyone that's just not who I am.

And bobk wearing the brace sucks big time but no I don't have to wear it sleeping. Even just sitting on the couch I could take it off. Issue is sitting up without it I start hurting pretty bad after a while.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Very sorry to hear. Keep in mind, besides the physical aspect, you will have to deal with compensation. for me, I still suffer some pain, but the fight for being compensated was the longest and frustrating part of the entire ordeal. stay positive, try not to dwell on future medical procedures( that can be depressing). Keep records of EVERYTHING, My experience was a real eye opener! I wish all the best and don't give in to a settlement too quickly. I know this is probably the last thing you want to hear, but it is imperative to be well informed. 
I am not sure how your employer is set up for workers comp, however if there is a Managed Care Organization involved; Know this, They work for your Employer,and their respective Attorneys. Going through this at your age is in your favor. Trust your Drs. and Therapists they have your best interest in mind.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Guys it's killing me not getting up and going to work 6 days a week. If this is what retirement will be like I don't ever want to do that!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

DHower08 said:


> Guys it's killing me not getting up and going to work 6 days a week. If this is what retirement will be like I don't ever want to do that!


Actually going to work is what about killed you
The more you get to moving the better it will get. Recovery can drive you a bit crazy. It’s damn boring!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

You're lucky to be alive! I think your life is going to change from here on out. they say "What doesn't kill you will make you stronger". In your case I think it will be proven out. Good luck with your rehab, everyday is precious. --Tim


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

bobk said:


> Actually going to work is what about killed you


True but I'm just extremely bored and go crazy not working espescially sincei can't get on the lake or in the woods!


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

DHower08 said:


> True but I'm just extremely bored and go crazy not working espescially sincei can't get on the lake or in the woods!


My offer still stands to swing by and pick you up this sat. for the Baltic fishing show and you can bring your kid too if you want . Think it will do you some good to get out and look at some fishing Gear ! Just pm me and will talk from there Thanks mike


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks Mike! Let me see what I got going on. I hitched a ride to the fin the other day. Spent way to much money haha


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

I ran into your dad a few weeks ago and he told me about your accident. I'm amazed you're doing this well. Keep up the good work man. You're a very lucky young man.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Bassyakker who are you. I'm sure I probably know you


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

DHower08 said:


> Bassyakker who are you. I'm sure I probably know you


Ben Collins. I'm friends with your dad and sis

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm sure we have probably met. And yes I'm very lucky to be in the shape I'm in after what happened


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

My accident was 24 or 25 years ago. They fused my back together. Found out yesterday why it hurts know. The disc and space shot the only cure is to take old metal out and put new metal in and fuse the disc above . It took 9 hr to put in and it hurt more than hip and knee replacement together. Was looking to retire soon and fish well ???? There that’s enough feeling sorry for myself time to figure this stuff out there’s fish to catch and not done chasing wife around


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

They did tell me that theirs always a possibility of needing to open the foot and or back again to remove metal if any issues would happen to come up


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

They said 10 years and then probably have to remove metal I made it 24 But now they will probably have to remove it they waitin on insurance for a special cat scan. MRI. Are to hard to see with all the metal the say the disc above is shot


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

Dhower08 hope your days are getting better I will be keeping in prayer


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks Russel they have been getting a little easier. Some days are still bad mentally and physically. But the mental side of it is just being pissed off about getting hurt and being laid up. 

My body doesn't do as well with getting hurt as it did back in highschool

Looking forward to getting a bit of fishing in with my dad son and buddies here when I get back in better health


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

Dhower how you doing was just thinking about you


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Russell been feeling a bit better. Getting around a little easier. Did manage to get all my fishing reels cleaned and I think most my tackle organized.


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

Doing better than me I keep putting it off I keep saying I pull all my fishing stuff and go through it but it still not done


----------



## SJB (Mar 22, 2017)

Hower - sorry to hear about your injury, but your positive mental attitude will bring you very far. Like others have said, keep track of everything. I was involved in an injury that was not my fault and kept a daily record. Be aware, workers comp and their insurance companies may not be looking out for your best interest. 

Don't feel obliged to answer if you are not comfortable, but how did the accident happen? I deal with construction sites all the time and some fail system must have been missed - but maybe you are not even aware yet. Were hand signals being used? Were barricades being used for the swing radius? Maybe those of us in the business can learn from this accident.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

If you haven't already, I'd make sure you reach out to an attorney. I'm not saying to get sue happy, but make sure you're aware of options should any long term side effects limit you from work. Your exact situation is what workers compensation and potentially social security disability are around for.

If you have questions, PM me.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Age does make a difference with severe injuries. Sounds like you are doing pretty good. Being bored is sometimes the ugly. At 64,I thought I was in good shape. Ha! That's what I get for thinking . I was just getting ready for a full summer of fishing. Luckily, I'm able to do that now,but I sure wasn't ready to sit out for 5 years . And forced into retirement for sure wasn't on my bucket list. Keep up the good work. You'll learn to make adjustments to getting comfortable when you start fishing more often. I'm still working on that one. Wait a minute ! I've been doing that all my life. My wife reminds me of that, at least 2,3,4....well,many times a week 
Again, good going.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

James you ain't kidding man I'm bored out of my mind. If this is what retirement is like I'll never do it I would go crazy. Im just about there now as it is


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

DHower08 said:


> Thanks Mike! Let me see what I got going on. I hitched a ride to the fin the other day. Spent way to much money haha


Got the boat out of storage last week. Cleaned up the batteries and hooked everything up. All is well and ready to go. Glad to see you are healing. Saving a place in the boat for you. Hope you have my phone number. Best wishes. Mick


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

DHower08 said:


> If this is what retirement is like I'll never do it I would go crazy.


Nope, not even close. Remember, right now you're injured so you have restrictions. You can't do whatever you want, when ever you want to do it.
When you're retired you get to do that. I'm never bored. I'm always off doing fun stuff (except when I had to change a diaper on the grand kid last week). It's just not the same.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Hope your right crappiedude


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Cast comes off Wednesday. If I'm feeling up to it I hope to be able to fish Thursday.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Two days boys. I have every intention of poking holes in some fishies Thursday am


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

Hope it works out and you caught them


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

Somebody must be watching over you. Glad that you are recovering. Don't overdo it on your rehab, especially with your back. You have a long life to live and trust me, back injuries are the worst thing to deal with. Most people, including myself, end up with arthritis in the back after an injury. Some days, I feel like a young man...other days I can barely tie my shoe and feel like the 61 year old broke down man that I am. You seem to be a hard working, determined young guy. Just do what the doctors say and you will be back on the water before you know it. Good luck, man.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Got the cast off today walking on crutches for the next few weeks now


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Well got to fish today. Managed to put 3 bass in the boat . Sucked fishing sitting down. Bill danced it all day but hey better than sitting in the house


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Good to hear you got to go fishing and caught some fish.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Got out on the boat again today was rewarded with a few fatties had another one just a tad smaller we ended with our best 5 being 16 1/2#


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Heck of a bass D. 
Glad to see you out enjoying Gods creations.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

FWIW, I had to wear the same "turtle shell" after I crushed a vertebrae in a ski accident in 2005.
Some personal observations/experiences:
1) The first year after the surgery sucks. Not gonna lie. The first three months are the worst.
2) Do exactly and only what your doctors and your physical therapy people tell you. Nothing more. Nothing less.
3) As the year goes by, you will likely gain mobility and have less pain....but do NOT over do it. In time, your body will likely heal...but it needs time. No matter how tough you may be.
4) Things get much, much better in year two. Big time.
5) It's likely that in year three, you can do most of what you did before the accident.....barring power lifting and really intense feats of strength.
I've got two rods and six screws holding my back together. But I got lucky and have made a full recovery and do pretty much whatever I want now. It just takes....time.
Oh....no one will ever ask you to help them move now.
Hang in there, man. In time, you'll likely bounce back.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

one more thing, not to be a wet blanket: 
you likely can't move around a boat real well right now.
with that boot and turtle shell, you probably can't swim right now either.
I know life jackets suck, but for now........


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Berkshire you're exactly right it's tough moving around a boat. And I have the same thing as you 2 rods and 5 screws not 6 they couldn't put the one screw in because of the vertebrae being shattered on that side. And I'm trying hard not to push it. As tempting as it is with starting to feel a little better I'm doing my best to keep the brakes on


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

That's a beast of a big mouth bass! Congrats!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Rehab has been going well still got 6 weeks left of it at least. I think I'm getting out of this walking boot soon. Have also been getting on some more fish here's a fatty from today went 5.39


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

You look happy! Hope your feeling better and getting rid of your body armor soon.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

SO SO glad to see you're getting a line wet Dan!
Fishing is the best medicine bar none my friend!!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

You ain't kidding Terry!! If it wasn't for fishing I wouldn't really be doing much or anything outside other than sitting on my butt watching grass grow


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I've had my share of surgery's and I know exactly what you mean.
Sit back and smile large and thank God you're still alive.


----------



## russelld (Jun 10, 2013)

Glad you’re out fishing that’s got to be a blessing. They want to take the metal out of my back and put more in have spinal stenosis but when I said I got fish. Doctor says that not important I said you must never fished


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Update: got cleared out of the back brace the other day. If anyone wants to get out and fish let me know


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

DHower08 said:


> Update: got cleared out of the back brace the other day. If anyone wants to get out and fish let me know


Very nice. The brace sucks! That has to feel good.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Yes it feels very good almost forgot what it was like to be out of it


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Sure glad you got it off before really hot weather sat in.
How long before everything comes off your leg?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I am out of all supporting devices for the time being hopefully permanently. Feels good but boy does stuff hurt without the extra support. You don't think that type of stuff actually helps but it does...alot


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Great!
Goes easy...don't want to rush things and re-injure somethin.


----------

